# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Suggest new places for Eupedia's travel guides

## Maciamo

My aim with Eupedia is ultimately to create a comprehensive guide of all Europe. For the time being I am concentrating on Western Europe. Ireland and Spain were added recently. The next countries will probably be Austria and Denmark. 

I have listed all the destinations and attractions that I know in the 10 travel guides that are already online (except for Spain, still working on it). I am frequently surprised to find out about new places (for example amazing castles) that I had never heard of before. It's impossible to know everything. That's why I am asking anyone interested to suggest new places to list. Please don't mention attractions inside cities, unless there is already a detailed pages (not just an introduction) about that city. All places should be open to the public to be listed.

I am looking forward to your feedback.  :Satisfied:

----------


## evreka

istanbul, which i looked up but couldn't find...

----------

